#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Ιστορία συστημάτων αναρρόφησης κενού

## Samdreamth

Παραθέτω ένα κείμενο που είχα γράψει ένα χρόνο πριν για τα συστήματα αναρρόφησης κενού. Ζητώ συγνώμη για τυχόν κενά αλλά το έκανα copy-paste από αρχείο word. Anyway, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται:
 *
Συστήματα αναρρόφησης κενού* 
*Εισαγωγή*

             Στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1960 στις Η.Π.Α., το κόστος των συμβατικών βαρυτικών συστημάτων συλλογής λυμάτων στις αγροτικές κοινότητες βρέθηκε να υποσκελίζει το κόστος της επεξεργασίας και της διάθεσης των λυμάτων. Το κόστος κεφαλαίου των συμβατικών βαρυτικών συστημάτων συλλογής ήταν κατά μέσο όρο σχεδόν 4 φορές μεγαλύτερο από το κόστος επεξεργασίας. Ακόμη, το κόστος λειτουργίας και συντήρησης ακολουθούσε παρόμοια διάρθρωση εξαιτίας των περισσότερων σταθμών που απαιτούνταν ανά μονάδα μήκους σωλήνα, λόγω του αυξημένου μήκους των σωληνώσεων που απαιτούνταν για την εξυπηρέτηση αυτών των αραιοκατοικημένων περιοχών. 

             Για τον λόγο αυτό, ξεκίνησαν προσπάθειες σε ολόκληρη την χώρα, από τον ιδιωτικό και δημόσιο τομέα, να αναπτυχθούν συστήματα αποχέτευσης χαμηλού κόστους τα οποία θα μπορούσαν να ικανοποιήσουν τις ανάγκες των αγροτικών κοινοτήτων οι οποίες και αποτελούσαν πάνω από το 80% της ζήτησης για κεντρική συλλογή και επεξεργασία των λυμάτων.

             Την εποχή εκείνη υπήρχαν μόνο δύο επιλογές για την απαγωγή των λυμάτων από τις αγροτικές περιοχές (συμβατικοί υπόνομοι και κεντρική επεξεργασία των λυμάτων ή ιδιόκτητοι σηπτικοί βόθροι). Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν, προσεγγίστηκε από δύο κατευθύνσεις: Πρώτον, εντατικοποιήθηκε η έρευνα για την ανάπτυξη και αξιολόγηση κατανεμημένων συστημάτων αποχέτευσης, τα οποία θα μπορούσαν να υπερνικήσουν τους περιορισμούς λόγω χώρου και εδάφους. Δεύτερον, έγινε προσπάθεια για ανάπτυξη νέων συστημάτων συλλογής λυμάτων λιγότερο δαπανηρών.

             Για την ανάπτυξη εναλλακτικών συστημάτων συλλογής λυμάτων για τις μικρές αυτές κοινότητες, οι μηχανικοί στράφηκαν σε ιδέες τις οποίες είτε αγνοούσαν, είτε είχαν ξεχαστεί με το πέρασμα του χρόνου. Κατέληξαν λοιπόν σε δύο κυρίως λύσεις:

 ·Στην κατασκευή αποχετευτικών δικτύων υπό πίεση.
 ·Στην κατασκευή συστημάτων αναρρόφησης κενού.

             Τα υπό πίεση αποχετευτικά δίκτυα είχαν μόλις τότε σχεδιαστεί από τον GordonMaskew, καθηγητή του πανεπιστημίου του Χάρβαρντ, σαν ένα μέσο διαχωρισμού συνδυασμένων αποχετευτικών δικτύων σε μεγάλες πόλεις. Η εφαρμογή της τεχνολογίας αυτής είχε γίνει σε μια μικρή πόλη στην πολιτεία του Κεντάκυ. 

             Τα συστήματα αναρρόφησης κενού είχαν ανακαλυφθεί από τον 19ο αιώνα αλλά δεν είχαν εξεταστεί σοβαρά για ευρεία χρήση μέχρι τότε. Στη συνέχεια, θα γίνει μια επισκόπηση των κυριότερων συστημάτων κενού, από την ανακάλυψη τους μέχρι και σήμερα.

*Το σύστημα πεπιεσμένου αέρα του Liernur 
*
 Η χρήση πνευματικών και μηχανικών μεθόδων για την συλλογή των υγρών αστικών λυμάτων παρουσιάστηκε για πρώτη φορά κατά τη διάρκεια του δεύτερου μισού του 19ου αιώνα. Το 1866 ο Ολλανδός μηχανικός Liernur παρουσίασε για πρώτη φορά σε ένα συνέδριο στην πόλη Haarlem της Ολλανδίας ένα σύστημα αποχέτευσης το οποίο έκανε χρήση αγωγών υπό πίεση για να συλλέξει τα λύματα από τις κατοικίες (vacuum). Η φιλοσοφία του βασιζόταν στην επαναχρησιμοποίηση επεξεργασμένων λυμάτων τουαλέτας για αγροτικούς σκοπούς. 

 Το σύστημα του Liernur χρησιμοποιούσε σωλήνες τοποθετημένους κάτω από το έδαφος οι οποίοι συνέδεαν τα σπίτια με μια δεξαμενή συλλογής. Μια αντλία ατμού παρήγαγε την απαιτούμενη υποπίεση μέσα στο δίκτυο των σωληνώσεων. Τα λύματα συλλέγονταν στην δεξαμενή και αφού γινόταν μια υποτυπώδη επεξεργασία σε αυτά, πωλούνταν ως λίπασμα.


 *Εικόνα 1*: Εγκατάσταση αντλίας ατμού. 
 Ένα πλεονέκτημα του παραπάνω συστήματος ήταν πως παρέμενε αρκετά καθαρό κατά τη διάρκεια της λειτουργίας του. Καθώς οι πόλεις αυξάνονταν σε μέγεθος, το πρόβλημα της συσσώρευσης των λυμάτων άρχισε να γίνεται όλο και εντονότερο. Η χρήση των ανοικτών καναλιών περιμετρικά των πόλεων εμφανιζόταν προβληματική, καθώς τα λύματα συσσωρεύονταν σε αυτά δημιουργώντας άσχημες συνθήκες υγιεινής. Ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του συστήματος αναρρόφησης φαινόταν ως μια αρκετά αποτελεσματική λύση για το παραπάνω πρόβλημα.

 Παρόλα αυτά όμως η κατασκευή ενός τέτοιου συστήματος τότε ήταν αρκετά πολύπλοκη και δαπανηρή. Σε μικρή κλίμακα κατασκευάστηκαν πειραματικά συστήματα στο Leiden (1871), στο Amsterdam (1872) και στο Dordrecht (1873) τα οποία παρόλο που ήταν σχετικά επιτυχημένα δεν μπόρεσαν να δώσουν την ώθηση που χρειαζόταν για την περαιτέρω χρήση αυτής της νέας εφεύρεσης.


 *Εικόνα 2*: Σχέδιο εποχής για την κατασκευή ενός δικτύου αναρρόφησης. 
 Η απροθυμία των δημοτικών συμβουλίων εξηγείται και λόγω των οικονομικών λόγων που λαμβάνονταν υπόψη εκείνη την εποχή περισσότερο από τα προβλήματα υγιεινής των κατοίκων.
*
Το σύστημα του Joel Liljendahl* 

 Μέχρι και τα μέσα του 20ου αιώνα η χρήση των συστημάτων αναρρόφησης παρέμενε πάντα σε πειραματικό στάδιο ως που το 1956, σχεδόν 100 χρόνια μετά τον Liernur, ένας Σουηδός μηχανικός, ο Joel Liljendahl, κατοχύρωσε μια πατέντα για τα συστήματα συλλογής λυμάτων με την χρήση κενού και την μεταφορά των υγρών λυμάτων κάνοντας χρήση του αέρα.

 Το σύστημα που πρότεινε ο Liljendahl βασιζόταν στην αρχή του Liernur, αλλά η τεχνολογική ανάπτυξη ενός αιώνα συνέβαλε σε μια πιο βιώσιμη λύση για την εφεύρεση του Liljendahl. Οι τουαλέτες που λειτουργούν με κενό, με βάση τη σύλληψη του Liljendahl, χρησιμοποιούσαν μόνο 1,5 λίτρα νερού για κάθε τράβηγμα στο καζανάκι. Τα λύματα μεταφέρονταν στο σύστημα με τη βοήθεια του αέρα, περίπου 50 λίτρα αέρα χρειάζονταν για κάθε τράβηγμα στο καζανάκι. Το δίκτυο σωληνώσεων ήταν εφοδιασμένο με τους λεγόμενους “θύλακες”, ένα είδος σιφονιών τα οποία συλλέγανε τα λύματα σε κατάσταση μηδενικής ροής και δημιουργούσαν ένα είδος τάπας ή «κλειδώματος» του κενού το οποίο εξασφάλιζε το επαρκές σπρώξιμο των λυμάτων μέσα στο δίκτυο σωληνώσεων από το χείμαρρο της τουαλέτας.
*
Το σύστημα της Electrolux* 

 H Electrolux Α.Β. της Σουηδίας αγόρασε τα δικαιώματα στην τεχνολογία κενού, όπως είχε καθοριστεί από τον εφευρέτη Joel Liljendahl. Η Electrolux την ανέπτυξε και την εισήγαγε σε εγκαταστάσεις ψυχαγωγίας και σε επιβατικά πλοία. Έπειτα η Electrolux ανέπτυξε ένα σύστημα κενού για τη συλλογή και μεταφορά λυμάτων, χρησιμοποιώντας αέρα. Αυτό το σύστημα ονομάζεται Vacuflow. Από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας 70 το σύστημα Vacuflow έχει εξελιχθεί από τον Ολλανδό μηχανικό Dietrich Gottreich Quatfass, o οποίος εργαζόταν για τον όμιλο Electrolux στην Ολλανδία.

 Το σύστημα της Electroluxεγκαταστάθηκε για πρώτη φορά στις Μπαχάμες, την δεκαετία του 1960. Στο σύστημα αυτό γινόταν ξεχωριστή συλλογή του μαύρου και του φαιού ύδατος σε κεντρικούς αγωγούς. 


 *Εικόνα 3*: Το πρώτο σύστημα αναρρόφησης της Electrolux. 
 Το μαύρο νερό, μέσω της τουαλέτας κενού, διοχετευόταν σε έναν από τους εν κενώ κεντρικούς αγωγούς του δικτύου, ενώ, το φαιό νερό, εισερχόταν στον άλλο αγωγό μέσω μιας ειδικά διαμορφωμένης βαλβίδας κενού. Οι δύο κεντρικοί εν κενώ αγωγοί συνδεόντουσαν σε έναν σταθμό κενού.
 

*
Εικόνα 4* : Λειτουργία της πρώτης τουαλέτας κενού της Electrolux. 
 Για περιοχές όπου το πρόβλημα εναπόθεσης των λυμάτων ήταν ιδιαίτερα έντονο, όπως οι Μπαχάμες, η μείωση του όγκου των λυμάτων από τις τουαλέτες ήταν καθοριστικός παράγοντας για την επιλογή του συστήματος αναρρόφησης κενού. Το σύστημα αυτό στις Μπαχάμες βρίσκεται πλέον εκτός λειτουργίας από το 1990.

----------

kasvan, Xάρης

----------


## Samdreamth

*Το σύστημα της V**ac** –* *Q** –* *Tec*

 Το σύστημα Vac – Q – Tecπου εξυπηρετούσε την περιοχή LakeofWoods, κοντά στο Fredericksburg της Βιρτζίνια, ήταν το πρώτο εν κενώ σύστημα συλλογής λυμάτων σε κατοικημένη περιοχή στις Η.Π.Α. Το σύστημα αυτό ακολουθούσε την φιλοσοφία του συστήματος Liljendahl, έχοντας όμως σημαντικές διαφορές. 

 Το σύστημα Vac – Q – Tec δεν απαιτούσε τουαλέτες κενού ή εσωτερικές, εν κενώ, υδραυλικές εγκαταστάσεις, παρά μόνο έναν συνδυασμένο κεντρικό αγωγό συλλογής μαύρου και φαιού ύδατος. Μεγάλες δεξαμενές (2800 λίτρα) ήταν αναγκαίες σε κάθε κατοικημένη περιοχή για την αποθήκευση των λυμάτων. Τέλος, μια εξωτερική πηγή ενέργειας ήταν αναγκαία για κάθε βαλβίδα δεδομένου ότι λειτουργούσαν με ηλεκτρισμό. Παράλληλα με την εγκατάσταση στην περιοχή LakeofWoods, διάφορα άλλα Vac – Q – Tecσυστήματα αναπτύχθηκαν από ιδιώτες. 

*Το σύστημα της* *Colt** –* *Envirovac*

 Το σύστημα Colt – Envirovacείναι ο άμεσος απόγονος του συστήματος Liljendahl – Electrolux. Ένα τέτοιο σύστημα στην περιοχή SouthSeasPlantation, κοντά στο FortMeyers της Φλόριντα, εξυπηρετούσε 33 κατοικίες. Τα σπίτια είχαν ξεχωριστές υδραυλικές εγκαταστάσεις για μαύρο και φαιό νερό. Ο αγωγός που περιείχε το μαύρο νερό ενωνόταν με τον αγωγό που περιείχε το φαιό αμέσως κατάντη της βαλβίδας φαιού νερού. Ένας ενιαίος αγωγός, που περιείχε τα συνδυασμένα πλέον λύματα, τα οδηγούσε κατόπιν στον σταθμό κενού. 
 
*
Εικόνα 5* : Το σύστημα Colt – Envirovac.  *Το σύστημα**της* *AIRVAC*

 Το σύστημα AIRVACαποτελούταν από μια πνευματικά ελεγχόμενη βαλβίδα κενού, η οποία κατά την λειτουργία της χρησιμοποιούνταν για την ανάμιξη του μαύρου με το φαιό νερό. Το πρώτο AIRVACσύστημα κατασκευάστηκε στην περιοχή του MathewsCourthouse της Βιρτζίνια το 1970.



 *Εικόνα* *6*: Το σύστημα AIRVAC.  
 Το σύστημα AIRVACεπέτρεπε τη χρήση συμβατικών υδραυλικών εγκαταστάσεων μέσα στα σπίτια, με τα λύματα να ρέουν στους αγωγούς μέσω βαρύτητας και να καταλήγουν σε ένα φρεάτιο/βαλβίδα. Η βαλβίδα ξεκινούσε τον κύκλο λειτουργία της όταν αντιλαμβάνονταν ότι περίπου 38  λίτρα λυμάτων είχαν συσσωρευτεί στο φρεάτιο. Τότε άνοιγε για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα, τα οποία ήταν αρκετά για να εκκενωθούν τα περιεχόμενα του φρεατίου, καθώς επίσης και για να εισέλθει ατμοσφαιρικός αέρας στο σύστημα. Στη συνέχεια, το μίγμα αέρα/λυμάτων μεταφερόταν μέσω αγωγού στον σταθμού κενού. 

*Επίλογος*

 Παρότι η τεχνολογία των συστημάτων αναρρόφησης κενού είναι γνωστή εδώ και σχεδόν 150 χρόνια, εν τούτοις, μόλις το 1970 ξεκίνησε η εμπορική εφαρμογή τους. 

 Με την εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας τα συστήματα αυτά έχουν γίνει αποδεκτά ως εναλλακτική λύση για την συλλογή και επεξεργασία των λυμάτων, ενώ η αποδοτική και αξιόπιστη χρήση τους γίνεται πλέον σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο.

----------

kasvan, Xάρης

----------

